# needs to happen



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i was watching the outdoor channel last night and i see a show called destination polaris, fishers atv world talking about artic cats and can-am but were is the show for the bad boys the beasts the brutes out of the three shows i watched last night i seen 2 brutes we aught to make a tv show on brute power


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

watched that show where they where building an 850 popo


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah they were saying they had some monster outlaws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

fishers is a biased show, he says what he's told to say. he's a sell out. he only says polaris is best b/c they pay him to say it, same with zuki & now can-am. You'll never see anything about REAL riding on his show, except where they go to nats, and then, they only cover races for the most part. I hate his show.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

yeah me to i hate it big time


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Saw the same three shows and was thinking the same thing, in fact, of the four shows I watch, Fisher, ATV Illustrated, Dirt Tracs, and Dest. Polaris, I have only seen one review of the Terex. What gives?


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

What channel is ATV illustrated on?


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> fishers is a biased show, he says what he's told to say. he's a sell out. he only says polaris is best b/c they pay him to say it, same with zuki & now can-am. You'll never see anything about REAL riding on his show, except where they go to nats, and then, they only cover races for the most part. I hate his show.


I agree.

They were supposed to be at the C.M.R. event at C.A.W. this year and didn't show. The owner said Fisher said it was to muddy to attend. It WAS A mud racing event, what did they expect??:haha:





Just sayin'


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

By the way I think we should start the show and just call it Mud in my Blood TV. Someone get the cameras rolling.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i know i'm not a subscriber cause i hate paypal but everyone could chip in and film a show at the meet and greet and go from there .. fisher is a jack ars he never went any where at nats i'm guessing cause almost everyone was drinking they didnt want to show that part of the 4 wheeler riding scene.............


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

oh im sure there will be plenty of footage from the ride! haha!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

H*LL Y'all could film me.

Eight beerz into a twelve pack, I look like an episode of "Jack-***"!!!!



On second thought, I act like that anyway.:beerchug:






Just sayin'


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> What channel is ATV illustrated on?


 
outdoor channel, i think the season is over though, wasnt on last week, destination popo instead


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> By the way I think we should start the show and just call it Mud in my Blood TV. Someone get the cameras rolling.


outdoor channel, i think the season is over though wasnt on last week, destination popo instead


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't remember ever seeing it on. Maybe they don't play it on the HD version of the channel? I know some channels don't show the same things on the SD and HD versions of the channels all the time.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

we should call it muddy madness and it can be sponsored by mudinmyblood for publicity


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Great ideas....


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Each show can focus on the different areas and types of terrain that our members ride.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

man i never thought i would get this much hits for this thread how can we get this show up and runnin


----------

